# Apps wie eBay, Amazon oder Shpock?



## fth7 (26. Jan 2019)

Hallo Leute! Wusste nicht genau wo das Thema reinpasst, habs hier einfach mal reingespeichert.

Auf jeden Fall wollte ich euch fragen mit welcher Sprache man Apps, wie oben im Titel schon gesagt, entwickelt?

Freue mich auf jede hilfreiche Antwort, vielen Dank.


----------



## httpdigest (26. Jan 2019)

Meinst du die mobile/Smartphone App, um auf besagte Plattformen zuzugreifen?
Oder meinst du die Plattformen selbst?


----------



## fth7 (26. Jan 2019)

Zum Beispiel dieses Konzept im Allgemeinen, eine App in der Benutzer kommen und Ihre Produkte verkaufen oder kaufen können.
Also ist es die Plattform an sich denke ich


----------



## httpdigest (26. Jan 2019)

Die Frage ist ziemlich unpräzise gestellt, aber ich versuche mal, sie zu beantworten:
Also, es gibt einmal die dem Endkunden gegenüber sichtbaren Schnittstellen zur (Shop-)Plattform, wie etwa die mobile/Smartphone App und die Webpräsenz/Webseite. Dann gibt es den sehr viel umfangreicheren, dem Benutzer nicht sichtbaren Teil. Nennen wir diesen Teil "Backend". Das Backend wiederum, im Falle von Amazon, besteht aus sehr sehr vielen einzelnen Anwendungen/Microservices, die miteinander über Netzwerkschnittstellen kommunizieren. Es gibt auf YouTube ein Video, in dem Amazon ihre Microservice-Infrastruktur vorgestellt hat. Es arbeiten mehrere Tausend Entwickler an diesem System. Und nochmal sehr viel mehr an anderen Systemen, die man als reiner Shop-Endbenutzer nicht mitbekommt wie etwa Amazon Web Services.
Die Backend-Systeme sind hauptsächlich in C++ und auch Java bzw. einer JVM-Sprache entwickelt. Durch den Microservice-Ansatz kann sich das aber pro Service schnell ändern.
Die Smartphone-App hängt wiederum vom verwendeten Smartphone bzw. dem Betriebssystem ab. Im Falle von Android ist es eben Java. Im Falle von Apple/iOS ist es Objective-C. Im Falle der Webpräsenz ist es vermutlich PHP im Backend und eben HTML/JavaScript im Browser.


----------



## mrBrown (26. Jan 2019)

Hier gibts ein grobe Übersicht, wobei das nicht super aktuell sein dürfte: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programming_languages_used_in_most_popular_websites


----------

